

Apple IIgs gets a system update after 29 years - buserror
http://hackaday.com/2015/07/16/29-year-old-apple-computer-finally-gets-an-os-update/

======
buserror
Made from leaked sources too. The IIgs was such a nice machine back then, even
if it arrived too late; I got the bug of computer audio after playing with the
ensoniq chip in the IIgs, and that bug has followed me for 30 years ... as a
pro audio software dev...

